# performance and servicing of fracino manual fill machines



## vivekvir (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi there

I am from New Delhi, India and want to buy the Fracino Ariete . Since there is no service or replacement parts available in India for Fracino Machines, I need advise on how simple or difficult it is for servicing these machines. What is the built quality of these machines and what spares do I need to import along with the machine for the next couple of years. I have asked for a service manual.

The electric supply in my house is fairly stable and I will be using RO water with a maximum TDS content below 50 so there should be no problem with scaling. I have been using a Delongi EC 330 purchased from London 5 years back and a capresso burr grinder of the same vintage purchased from USA. Both machines are working well but I want to upgrade to a prosumer machine and grinder. I have an option of buying the Faema Carisma S from New Delhi with an years support but its a little more exciting to buy the Fracino, it may be the first British espresso machine to be imported to India.

For the Grinder I am thinking of buying the Mahalkonig Vario Home, also available in India.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you a great deal on an Ariete - will just have to find out about delivery costs to you. As far as spares to, you can get spare parts quickly and easily from Fracino for these machines so I would just get them as and when needed!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Maybe consider a remineralisation filter containing calcium and magnesium. It will make the coffee taste much better.


----------

